# Logisticorp



## Norton (11 Jan 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick question, does anyone know the website for the Canadian Forces clothing distribution.. i know it logisticorp but i can find the exact site.

thank you in advance,
Norton


----------



## navymich (11 Jan 2008)

Norton said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question, does anyone know the website for the Canadian Forces clothing distribution.. i know it logisticorp but i can find the exact site.
> 
> ...



 Logistik Unicorp

Lots of information on here about the site, including it's address.  Next time, try a quick search before you post.


----------

